# My Beautiful Wife (outdoors)



## shadowlands (Nov 7, 2010)

My Beautiful Wife (outdoors)
No wrinkled muslin backgrounds outdoors. I'm not great with fill-flash and only used my 18-200, so don't slap me too hard. Just sharing some pics of my beautiful wife. 




My Beautiful Wife by db digital, on Flickr




My Beautiful Wife by db digital, on Flickr




My Beautiful Wife by db digital, on Flickr




My Beautiful Wife by db digital, on Flickr


----------



## shadowlands (Nov 7, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Are we supposed to just observe? Or are we supposed to C&C? Because you don't have C&C written anywhere... but you mentioned not slapping you too hard, which would imply you would be getting feedback?
> 
> I'm just asking so as not to overstep my bounds...


 
I appreciate that. Sure, anything that I can learn from for future shots is great. I've got beat-up before on here so I tossed that in. Constructive words are good. Thanks! Have a great Sunday!


----------



## shadowlands (Nov 7, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Are we supposed to just observe? Or are we supposed to C&C? Because you don't have C&C written anywhere... but you mentioned not slapping you too hard, which would imply you would be getting feedback?
> 
> I'm just asking so as not to overstep my bounds...


 
Sure, I'll listed to advice. I appreciate you asking.


----------



## Sisco (Nov 7, 2010)

Again ^agreeing with the above poster.
You really have her looking like she is striping in public, its just not flattering?

Love the jeans, get her on a bench, clothed, lol, and then get close and get her looking INTO the camera, straight in to your eyes.She has a lovely smile, get that in the photo.
THe best one of her is the second,the dappled light is working with her.


----------



## shadowlands (Nov 7, 2010)

I appreciate you all for taking the time.


----------



## kevinkt (Nov 8, 2010)

I'll mirror that it would have been better to not have shot up at her. Also if you could do something about her tan lines in some of the photos, they look pretty extreme, and having those bothers me personally. Either get her to wear something longer or do some more post-processing.

Also I'm not sure what you tried to accomplish with the one of her stripping, that pose looks a little bit like something from a porno shoot to me.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Nov 8, 2010)

Sisco said:


> You really have her looking like she is striping in public, its just not flattering?
> 
> Love the jeans, get her on a bench, clothed, lol, and then get close and get her looking INTO the camera, straight in to your eyes..


+1


----------



## Chellie (Nov 8, 2010)

I agree with erose and sisco. Sorry...


----------



## edouble (Nov 8, 2010)

Kinda awkward but sexy.


----------



## Corvphotography (Nov 8, 2010)

she has a beautiful smile and i really like the 2nd pic the best.  Turn down the flash a bit


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm wishing you would have used your zoom.  All of these would have benefited from a longer focal length.

-Pete


----------



## shadowlands (Nov 8, 2010)

Corvphotography said:


> she has a beautiful smile and i really like the 2nd pic the best. Turn down the flash a bit


 
Thanks. I appreciate it. I'm just now starting with flash-photography. Just learning as I go.


----------

